# Blurb book = disasters ?



## Antonio Correia (Apr 28, 2012)

I can hardly believe how photographers like *Jean Paul Caponigro* just to name one among many, sells with success his books through Blurb in such a medium with so poor quality. Perhaps his are made special.


I have just received two books by Blurb which I was wishing to sell on line. I gave up.
Both black and white photography *Portraits* and *Street Photography - India* and both are complete disasters.
The cover is not B&W, it is bluish. The images inside have different tones, on the right bluish, on the left an acceptable B&W but the next pages are reversed, the left is bluish and the right is correct. Sad.


That depends of course on the viewer, how demanding he is when looking at the book. I do know people who looks at blurred photos and say they are very nice. It is incredible.


Blurb has been investing strongly in publicity and promotions lately. I believed them but I can't be doing so in the near future.
I prefer to get a *box* and collect my images one by one/separated with correct printing - what is more expensive obviously - than having books which I am not proud of.





*​
*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

I know what you mean - those kinds of presses will always have limitations.  Have you considered some of the companies that use standard photographic printing techniques - Graphistudio was the first that sprang to mind but I'm not sure whether it would be economical.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 29, 2012)

Antonio,

I am sorry to hear of your troubles with Blurb, but I wanted to thank you for the link to Dane Creek.  Regarding printing, I do not know if they will ship to Portugal, but I have had success with SharedInk in the past.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Antonio Correia (May 19, 2012)

I am sorry if I did not come here to thank you for your words.
In fact, I did not receive and notifying e-mail and I fall here now just by chance.

They have re-printed but the quality is still, miserable.
As Victoria says, these kind of presses have limitations.

I now print at the local store where the photographer and we control the final result.

Thank you


----------

